# Vous, la 4G ( ou 3G ) et votre ipad !



## i am clara (13 Novembre 2013)

*Ce post s'adresse à tous ceux qui possèdent un ipad cellulaire ( mini, retina, pas retina, 2,3 ou 4 ... bref peu importe ) et qui s'en servent quotidiennement .*

Je m'explique, j'ai vendu mon ipad mini il y a un mois en attendant le mini retina.
Maintenant qu'il est de sortie, je me demande : *wifi ou wifi + 4G ?*

En effet j'ai un *forfait orange 4go 4G avec un iphone* et dans ce forfait je peux avoir gratuitement un carte sim bonus pour utiliser le forfait de 4go dans mon ipad aussi ( les données étant décomptées de mon forfait mobile ).

Je sais que *je peux partager ma connection de l'iphone vers l'ipad* mais bon déjà que j'ai du mal à tenir la journée alors si je le mets en partage, la batterie se videra encore plus rapidement donc *je ne retiens pas cette solution.*

Sachant que j'envisage un ipad mini, celui la sera assez nomade donc la 4G peut etre un plus.

*Donc >> A ceux qui ont un ipad cellulaire : Quelle est votre utilisation, quels sont les avantages de la version cellulaire pour votre utilisation et enfin cette solution vous satisfait - elle ?*

Merci d'avance à ceux qui répondront.

Cordialement

*I am clara *- dans le doute pour l'instant -


----------



## i am clara (17 Novembre 2013)

vraiment personne n'utilise son ipad cellulaire ?


----------



## just1 (18 Novembre 2013)

Hello i am clara,

J'étais à 100% dans ton cas. J'avais un iPad mini wifi que j'ai revendu pour acheter le mini retina wifi + cellular reçu ce jeudi.
J'ai aussi un forfait orange 4G avec dual sim "offert".

Je me suis aussi posé les mêmes questions.
Avec mon ancien iPad mini wifi, je partageais la connexion cellulaire de mon iPhone. Et il est vrai que la batterie de mon iPhone fondait à vue d'oeil !

Du coup, chez orange ayant l'option dual sim offerte, j'ai franchi le pas et je suis passé à l'iPad mini retina wifi + cellular.
Et je dois te dire que c'est vraiment plus simple ! Fini la manip de partage de connexion entre iPad et iPhone !
Quand je suis occupé sur mon iPad, je reçois directement les iMessages, les mails etc.... sans devoir partager la connexion de mon téléphone, ni en pleine ville ou rase campagne devoir commencer à chercher un hot spot wifi !

C'est beaucoup plus simple et *dans mon cas et pour mon utilisation* ce confort d'utilisation vaut bien les 130 supplémentaires demandés 

Maintenant, cela dépend de chacun. Cela dépend de ce que tu attends de ton iPad et de où tu souhaites l'utiliser.

Si tu l'utilises juste chez toi ou au boulot, cela n'est peut être pas utile d'avoir un modèle wifi + cellular.
Maintenant si tu t'en sers aussi un peu partout, campagne, ville, transport en commun le choix du cellular peut être très utile et très agréable


----------



## bluetooth (18 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

... ne jamais oublier non plus que les modèles cellulaires sont les seuls dotés des fonctions de localisation GPS ; fonctions évidemment indispensables pour toute utilisation de type randonnée ou navigation de plaisance, par exemple.


----------



## Yptcn (18 Novembre 2013)

Tout à fait d'accord. Je viens d'acheter le rMini + Cellular pour les mêmes raisons ! Je l'attends avec impatience ;-)
 En plus de cela , comme je voyage pas mal , je vais pouvoir changer de sim facilement..
Y a-t-il une manip spéciale a faire en insérant la sim ?


----------

